# Nuova Simonelli Musica and Quamar M80E



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm quite new to coffee (only started drinking around 2 years ago as instant always tasted like an ashtray to me) and after getting fed up with my starter kits I was fortunate enough to move onto this.

I've only had them about 2 weeks so I'm still learning but the gear helps with my lack of ability.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic set up there Simon. Looks great in its own corner with those Tiles


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What a fantastic starter kit. Combined with the Rave Espresso Subscription you're set for a while now


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

nice gear mate!

is that in your bathroom?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some kit for a relative newbie! Should keep upgraditis at bay for a while.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Enjoy the kit and the coffee . Looks cool


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great, are those edges lit or is that reflected light?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Really striking installation there, Simon


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice. You'll enjoy that I'm sure.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

aphelion said:


> nice gear mate!
> 
> is that in your bathroom?


Cheers, I didn't choose the kitchen styling no.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Some kit for a relative newbie! Should keep upgraditis at bay for a while.


Oh if only, I've already replaced the knock box and I'm eyeing up a new tamper.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Neill said:


> Looks great, are those edges lit or is that reflected light?


It's the lux model so yes, besides it looking very 'bling' thanks to all the reflective surfaces it's actually quite useful as the lighting would be a little poor in the corner otherwise.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome. Straight out of the shower, immediate cappuccino!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice set up.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Some kit for a relative newbie! Should keep upgraditis at bay for a while.


I think you doomed me with this comment, I'm now the proud owner of a Londinium L1 and Eureka Mythos!

I've come a long way in a very short time, it was only 5 months ago I was still using a Philips Senseo, only a month later and I end up with a Classic and MC2, 2 months from there and I'm with the Musica and Quamar M80E. Another 2 months and now the L1 with Mythos, my back can tell the difference as I think each new piece has the same weight as two of the previous pieces.

Unfortunately I have no pictures to show off because my kitchen is being redone and the coffee gear is in different rooms but it should look pretty once the kitchen is ready, I can say it's tasting very nice and the L1 is great to use (I really wasn't expecting something with more steam power than the Musica). I need more practice of course, even more than usual because this is the first lever I've used but like they say it's forgiving and so far the only real problem is I'm getting too little crema.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, that's some journey. What beans are you using? With the LI, grind fine and tamp light. When you get it spot on, you get prominent tiger striping.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What's next then Simon? By my next calculation you'll be upgrading at the end of Feb (bugsy your grinder







)

Great set up - can't wait for the pics. Is it also going in the shower?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> What's next then Simon? By my next calculation you'll be upgrading at the end of Feb (bugsy your grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just want his mythos m you can't have it !!!!!! And you won't get mine out of my cold dead hands ( or in 3 months when I upgrade again







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You just want his mythos m you can't have it !!!!!! And you won't get mine out of my cold dead hands ( or in 3 months when I upgrade again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrr - Just give me the Mythos!!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Wow, that's some journey. What beans are you using? With the LI, grind fine and tamp light. When you get it spot on, you get prominent tiger striping.


Rave fudge right now, I was using Huehuetanango (thanks Dave!) and that was working out better. I had a massive headache when the machines arrived so will keep working on it.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Daren said:


> What's next then Simon? By my next calculation you'll be upgrading at the end of Feb (bugsy your grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's yours if I do upgrade then.









No shower this time, some nasty designer range that sounds like spag bol but I'll have a nice clear space for the coffee gubbins so they could paint it pink with yellow polka dots for all I care.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

SimonB said:


> It's yours if I do upgrade then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poggen pol? Very nice!


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

I would love to install a similar set up in my kitchen. Just wondering where exactly is it going to fit with the space in there being rather scarce.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Elli Dobson said:


> I would love to install a similar set up in my kitchen. Just wondering where exactly is it going to fit with the space in there being rather scarce.


Let's be honest, you don't really need that fridge or cooker. With them out of the way you'll have lots of space to enjoy your new setup.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting better results with the L1 now, I'm using a large dose but the results are pleasing (still have a lack of crema but I think that's down to the bean/grinder). I can't really experiment with different doses thanks to the kitchen being out of commission.

The steam wand is fantastic, it's more powerful than the Musica yet I'm finding it easier to use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Getting better results with the L1 now, I'm using a large dose but the results are pleasing (still have a lack of crema but I think that's down to the bean/grinder). I can't really experiment with different doses thanks to the kitchen being out of commission.
> 
> The steam wand is fantastic, it's more powerful than the Musica yet I'm finding it easier to use.


Cool , there is an updated steam wand on the L1 site , not sure if your went out with it though. What doses are you putting through currently ....


----------

